

Some shrug at NSA snooping: Privacy's already dead - gridscomputing
http://www.cnn.com/2013/06/07/tech/web/nsa-internet-privacy/index.html?iid=article_sidebar

======
mtgx
Yeah, CNN has been doing a series of these. I wonder why.

------
jayfuerstenberg
Privacy is a human right. Not something a government can grant or take away.

And certainly not something CNN can declare dead. Mine is alive and well and
I'm keeping it that way.

------
bifrost
Way to go CNN...

